# trap dye....Yous best method for color and keeping rust off my conibears



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi...I hate/dislike the rust I get from the conibears I use. I am wondering what you guys do for your trap to prevent rust. Sure wax works but LH but....conibear and wax are like pigs and grease. I really do not enjoy having a 330 slip while I handle it or while making the set.

Thanks guys


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I have used formula one on my land traps for two seasons and have been very pleased with the performance.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> I have used formula one on my land traps for two seasons and have been very pleased with the performance.


Ok I will give it a try...does it seem to retard rusting ????

Thanks


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I did a light rusting on my traps before dipping. They have not rusted anymore.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use dip on my pre rusted traps too. they work great and no more rust.


----------

